# 'Everest' Pocket Watch



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been offered one of these to purchase, apparently in very good nick, but haven't seen it yet.

Anyone ever hear of this brand to save me a journey?


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Isn't that a Smiths model rather than a brand in it's own right?


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

handlehall said:


> Isn't that a Smiths model rather than a brand in it's own right?


That I don't know, I presume if it said Smiths on it he would have said so. I'll go have a look at it anyway........

Thanks for the reply

Dec


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Smiths made an Everest wristwatch but I don't recall a p/w


----------

